# long beach island



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

can anyone give me some info about the fishing around long beach island?.....my buddy was there once.....tore up the trout..........we'd like to find out about access.......and boat ramps....when does the catching start there?......thx in advance


----------



## fiddler (Apr 28, 2003)

The ramp I have used is in Barnegat light around 11th st. Pay ramp I forget the fee. If you take central ave all the way to the end and turn left you've got a parking lot and access to the jetty.
Somewhere around 24th st there is an access for shore fishing the bay. I don't know about any beach access. I've never tried the lower stretch but i'm sure ther's plenty of places.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*fishing lbi*

If you are looking for trout and flounder you can stay in ship bottom. As soon as you come over the causeway there is a boat ramp on the right hand side. You can catch some good size weakies right along the grass line and the little islands in the bay. But if you want some striper go to Barnegat light and lauch. Work the rips arond the jetties. !st light and dusk. Use poppers and top water plugs on light tackle. Loads of fun

db77


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*lbi*

dickyboyy, how about arround the barnagat lighthouse? Me and a buddy of mine were up that way for a day trip and we stopped there. It looked great. There was palce that looked like a bait shop or resturant at the end of the jetty and there were rips running all through there. What time of year would be good and are there any specific type of plugs or poppers you use? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

this link might help

http://www.longbeachisland.com/


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Oh baby*

I once told a story of fishing a Barnegat beach (in view of the lighthouse) in a full set of yellow rain gear. Them flying monsters were horrible!! The fishing was excellent though. Did I say it was hot out there? at least ninety degrees...


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*lighthouse*

good time to fish there is from the end of april to late oct. Start getting a good spring run 1&2 week in may. Check out fishermanheadquaters.com for the reports. Try plugging the rips with creek chubs or any poppers. Best time is early in the am and dusk as i said before. As for tackle shops, the island is littered with them. Best one is fisherman's headquaters in ship bottom. Any wood or plastic poppers. I use to use some old wooden ones from my grandfather. I am down here in va beach living and making a trip up there the 2nd week in may.

db77


----------



## Barnegatrob (Mar 24, 2005)

Anything you need to know about LBI fishing can be received from Barnegat Light Bait and Tackle. It's located bayside between 15th and 16th in the town of Barnegat Light. These guys will give you HONEST answers. They're not there just to sell bait and merchandise.
Right now the water temp is in the high 40s. A few winter flounder are coming in. Waiting with baited hooks and re-hooked plugs. I like to see at least 52 degrees. Walk-on access(long walk) from almost all streets. The boat ramp is around 11th
If you go south off the causway shorter walk-on olso on most streets. Watch the parking regulations. 
Rob


----------

